
Show HN: Gergo – A Keyboard for Hackers - SuperPaintMan
http://landing.gboards.ca/
======
SuperPaintMan
Howdy!

I've been working away at this little guy after reading jwz's rant on the UHK
over at [1](Copy and paste that link, referrer shenanigans). The main takeaway
being that for the name UHK, it sure didn't go down in Vim. So I've tried to
make a comfortable keyboard that minimizes strain on the fingers that come
from banging on a keyboard all day :)

The I2C bus routed to every switch is the fun part in my opinion. If you can
find a device, with a bit of code you can bodge it into your keyboard!

[1] [https://www.jwz.org/blog/2018/08/ultimate-hacking-
keyboard/](https://www.jwz.org/blog/2018/08/ultimate-hacking-keyboard/)

~~~
curioussavage
Wow.. that review was terrible. It’s clear that that guy wanted the uhk to be
something it isnt. The way he worded some parts just sounded childish.

I use vim and vim bindings everywhere and I already love the uhk so much it
might be the last keyboard I ever buy. But I took more than 30 seconds to look
at it closely and decide if it was for me. Came from the Kinesis split
keyboard too. I thought it was too big. Had a ton of keys I didn’t use too
(all the keys he misses)

Your keyboard looks pretty neat too. I’ll put it on my list of options to try
if I do end up wanting something new. Although my top alternative for now is a
dactyl manuform variant.

~~~
SuperPaintMan
Yeah, JWZ is known for being a opinionated guy, a few remaps would have gone a
long way. Honestly, the UHK is a great board but what kills it for me is the
lack of a hackable firmware. I've gotten to the point where QMK isn't a
option, it's a necessity. If they ever get around to finishing the modules I'd
pick one up in a heartbeat.

I'd say go for the manuform! Nothing beats a custom designed board around your
own hands. :)

